# Halloween 2006 pics



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are some pics...What a great night! When the Chainsaw started (CD-very loud) people got scared then when my son moved towards them...major P factor. I know some people where going home to change.

The crawling torso scared everyone...not one got by without a "hesitant backup"

That's me in the lab coat enjoying a "finger food". I had a pair of handcuffs on my wrist...I asked each group if they had a handcuff key...of course they did not so I took my magicians knife and cut halfway thru my wrist = FREAKED THEM OUT...lol.

Enjoy

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC01003.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00977.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00974.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00982.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00978.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00983.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC01002.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC01001.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00990.jpg

my niece and friend
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a66/dacostasr/DSC00993.jpg

WooHoo!!

Dennis


----------



## Newt (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent! Love the rotissere Blucky, looks like you had quite the crew helping you!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great job! i love the separated body prop with the torso on the ground, it looks awsome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Bloody, Gory, and Scary as hell. Good work.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Nice job, looks like everybody had a great time.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Video of Daytime Prop Check






Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Super job! What did you use to motion activate the props?

The torso is disgusting...cool


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AHHHHHH...Leatherface just creeps me out...LOL. Nice job tho!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Great job. Leatherface always gets the job done. A+++


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. Looks like you had a lot of fun. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks all...it was a blast.

Saucer...almost everything is set up to activate with Wally WOrld motion detectors, except the spider I have a push button and the electric chair I have a foot switch.

Planning next year....I got worms.....lol

Dennis


----------

